# Picked up a Schwinn ladies bike-



## Beau (Aug 4, 2006)

I just picked up a basket case Schwinn ladies cruiser. It looks like the whole bike was sprayed gold/yellow. 

The bottom bracket serial number starts with 'C3' and the date chart from our host does not have the info. 

Do any of you happen to know the approximate year?


----------



## Miguello (Aug 7, 2006)

Could be 51 or before, I don't know enough about them to decipher the ones that old. If it looks more modern than 49-50, it could be a nineties bike with bad treatment, pictures would help?


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 7, 2006)

beau,tapered kickstand,...?most likely late,late '46-mid 1947. have had a gang of early post war schwinns,have seen i,j,a,b,low number "c"'s for '46. keith


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 30, 2006)

i picked up a girls spitfire the other day with a set of nice s2 rims and the bike wasn't at all in bad shape for 30 bucks


----------



## JOEL (Aug 30, 2006)

Try this list. Click ID Facts for pre 48 dating info. 
http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------

